# Smoothing out a painted and not painted drywall surface



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

A couple thin coats of joint compund should do it. Then prime the joint compound after sanding it smooth.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, matthew has it right... just a skim of slightly thinned premix J/C on the boundries and then a good sanding. I find that a roll with some nice, thick, stain-blocking primer (I use SW PrepRite ProBlock Latex), on top of that provides a nice hefty amount of roller stipple that will help you blend into the existing surface.

SirWired


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Matthewt1970 said:


> A couple thin coats of joint compund should do it. Then prime the joint compound after sanding it smooth.


This is how i would do it too.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Sometimes a good carbide paint scraper will help to knock down the highest painted area where the paint met the cabinet; then as others have said, use drywall mud. I like to use hot mud...but either will work.


----------



## MarksHouse (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you all for your suggestions...I was concerned you would be able to see where the compound was behind the paint because of the smoothness. It sounds like a thick primer will create the texture im looking for to blend into the existing walls. Thanks again!


----------

